# Australian visa options



## jay73 (Jun 3, 2014)

Hi 

I'm trying to find out what are my best options for extended stays in Thailand. 

I am 40yrs old l have a passive income via an online business. I wish to spend some time in Thailand.

What is the longest visa can I get and if I need to visa hop where is the best place to do it as an Australian. 

Thanks


----------



## Robyn.fnq (Jul 13, 2014)

Jay, look at the Thai consulate online, you'll find out all the requirements there.
You need a guaranteed income for starters, and can apply for retirement visa for one year. There are other visas, but if you have income that might be your best option. It's also renewable, so you don't really need to hop in and out.
Cheers


----------



## dhream (Jan 30, 2012)

Robyn.fnq said:


> Jay, look at the Thai consulate online, you'll find out all the requirements there.
> You need a guaranteed income for starters, and can apply for retirement visa for one year. There are other visas, but if you have income that might be your best option. It's also renewable, so you don't really need to hop in and out.
> Cheers


Rubbish! 
On both counts. 
No guaranteed income is mandatory, there are other options. BUT they miss out on Non-O retirement by a decade.
Basically, their options to stay beyond what is granted for tourism or education are about zero at present.


----------



## Mweiga (Sep 24, 2010)

jay73 said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm trying to find out what are my best options for extended stays in Thailand.
> 
> ...


On the longest possible visa question , I'd suggest probably a triple entry two month tourist visa issued from the Thai embassy in your country.

You can get a one month extension at an immigration office on each two month visa entry. After each 2 or 3 month stay you make a quick trip to a nearby country - good opportunity for other regional sightseeing - then back again for your next 2 or 3 month stay. Making one month extensions on all three entries gives you 9 months total.

Don't know if the Thai embassy in Australia offers the triple entry option for a two month tourist visa but in UK you can get this.

As already pointed out you need to be minimum 50 years for the one year non-immigrant retirement visa and the days of the back-to-back 30 day permission to stay stamp , which facilitated long term stays for many , are now gone.


----------

